# Remote Controlling Volume on Audio receiver



## tabcourt (Jun 6, 2009)

How do you get the white remote that comes with an HR24-500 to control the volume on your audio receiver while in the Directv/TV position on the slider switch? My install guy said this could be done but forgot to do it before he left my house. I have the audio receiver programmed on AV1 right now. The Directv tsr said it can't be done and that the Directv/TV position only controls volume on the tv not an audio receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AV1
mute select [wait for blinks]
993 [blinks]
select [blinks]


----------



## tabcourt (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank YOU!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/DIRECTVRC65forWeb.pdf

Page 11 & 12.

The remote ships with the volume locked to the TV, so that the volume control controls the TV regardless of the position of the slider.

The first section on Page 11 tells you how to UNLOCK the volume control, so that you have to move the slider to TV to control the TV volume.

The next section, top of Page 12, tells you how to LOCK the volume on one of the other selections.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/Remote_Controls/DIRECTVRC65forWeb.pdf
> 
> Page 11 & 12.
> 
> ...


I guess that is a new feature with the RC65 remote? My RC34 remote (that came with the HR20-700) does not have the volume locked. Whatever the slider is set to is what volume it controls (DTV setting controls tv, AV1 controls receiver volume, etc)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Xsabresx said:


> I guess that is a new feature with the RC65 remote? My *RC34 remote* (that came with the HR20-700) does not have the volume locked. Whatever the slider is set to is what volume it controls (DTV setting controls tv, AV1 controls receiver volume, etc)


If you follow the correct steps, it works the same. I had one once work this way.
BTW: the steps I posted earlier came out of the remote manual that came with the HR20-700


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

After locking Volume to my AVR, I also unlock the volume for the TV and use channel lock. Here is the comprehensive list of the special codes from Edmund, including the channel lock code:

```
960- To setup the TV input key.

961- To program the remote for RF.
961 + CH Up turns the RF on
961 + CH Down turns the RF off.

981- Resets the remote to factory defaults.

990- To identify the setup code

991- Used to codesearch
991 + 0 Searches Sat codes
991 + 1 Searches Tv codes
991 + 2 Searches Dvd & Vcr codes
991 + 3 Searches Stereo codes

993- Changes Volume Lock
993 + Select Punches Through the volume to all devices
993 + VOL Up Unlocks volume in all devices
993 + VOL Down Unlocks the volume for that one device you're in.

works on all white remotes

973- Channel lock
973 + CH Up Locks the channel keys, which includes UP & Down, 0-9, and Prev Ch keys to the Sat device, in the Tv device
973 + CH Down Unlocks the channel keys in the tv device, and restores the commands to Tv.
```


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> AV1
> mute select [wait for blinks]
> 993 [blinks]
> select [blinks]


Will this work the TV volume at the same time?

I sometimes use my audio receiver when a good movie comes on but I have to slide the remote to AV1 to control the audio volume. What I do first is set the TV volume to 0 or 1 with the remote, then slide the switch to AV1 and control the volume that way, but if leaving the switch in the DTV position and the remote would work both at the same time that might be fine for most times.

If this is possible then I still would want to be able to control the AV1 volume independantly because sometime I get the echo effect when the TV volume is too loud and the audio volume is used at the same time.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

-Draino- said:


> Will this work the TV volume at the same time?
> 
> I sometimes use my audio receiver when a good movie comes on but I have to slide the remote to AV1 to control the audio volume. What I do first is set the TV volume to 0 or 1 with the remote, then slide the switch to AV1 and control the volume that way, but if leaving the switch in the DTV position and the remote would work both at the same time that might be fine for most times.
> 
> If this is possible then I still would want to be able to control the AV1 volume independantly because sometime I get the echo effect when the TV volume is too loud and the audio volume is used at the same time.


No, a single device can not control the volume from two soures at the same time, no remote can do that, using the same keys that is.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

-Draino- said:


> Will this work the TV volume at the same time?


If you do as I suggest in the post immediately above yours, you can control your AVR volume with the remote set to DTV and move the top switch to the TV position to control the TV volume. Specifically, after setting AV1 for volume lock as VOS described, move the top switch to the TV position, Mute+Select (get 2 blinks), 9-9-3, Vol. Down.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

GregLee said:


> If you do as I suggest in the post immediately above yours, you can control your AVR volume with the remote set to DTV and move the top switch to the TV position to control the TV volume. Specifically, after setting AV1 for volume lock as VOS described, move the top switch to the TV position, Mute+Select (get 2 blinks), 9-9-3, Vol. Down.


So it seems that when the slide is at the DTV position, I can control the TV volume, AVI volume, AV2 volume.....BUT I MUST CHOOSE ONE and ONLY ONE.....correct?

There is no point tying the AV1 volume to the DTV switch position then, because I still would have to move the switch to the TV position to control the TV volume, but more importantly when the AVI device was OFF I would have to be sliding that switch all over the place just to change channels and control the volume!!!!


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

-Draino- said:


> So it seems that when the slide is at the DTV position, I can control the TV volume, AVI volume, AV2 volume.....BUT I MUST CHOOSE ONE and ONLY ONE.....correct?


Yes.


> There is no point tying the AV1 volume to the DTV switch position then, because I still would have to move the switch to the TV position to control the TV volume, but more importantly when the AVI device was OFF I would have to be sliding that switch all over the place just to change channels and control the volume!!!!


Essentially, but not quite. If you use the setup I described before with channel lock, in the DTV position the Volume key would control the AV1 device and the number keys would change channels on the DTV, while in the TV position, the Volume key would control the TV and the number keys would still change channels on the DTV (because of channel lock).

I never use the TV sound, myself. If I did need to control both TV and AVR volume simultaneously, I could use my AVR controller, which has a separate volume key for TV sound.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

-Draino- said:


> So it seems that when the slide is at the DTV position, I can control the TV volume, AVI volume, AV2 volume.....BUT I MUST CHOOSE ONE and ONLY ONE.....correct?
> 
> There is no point tying the AV1 volume to the DTV switch position then, because I still would have to move the switch to the TV position to control the TV volume, but more importantly when the AVI device was OFF I would have to be sliding that switch all over the place just to change channels and control the volume!!!!


Setup two indentical Directv receivers, one on the DTV device and another AV1 device. Program the AV2 device for AV receiver, TV with tv code. Once that is done, do the following:

1. av2 
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 9 3
4. press SELECT

5. tv
6. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
7. enter 9 9 3
8. press VOL DOWN

9. DTV
10. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
11. enter 9 9 3
12. press VOL DOWN

now the remote should work like this:

DTV, Directv receiver, with volume from the tv

AV1, Directv receiver, with volume AV2 device

AV2, AV receiver

TV, tv code


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Edmund said:


> DTV, Directv receiver, with volume from the tv
> 
> AV1, Directv receiver, with volume AV2 device


Elegant.


----------

